
Musk is building a long tunnel underneath people’s houses and they’re not happy - SirLJ
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/16/elon-musk-is-building-a-disturbingly-long-tunnel-underneath-peoples-houses-and-theyre-not-happy-8146827/
======
pacificmint
The article seems somewhat tabloidy.

They mention the residents being unhappy with the tunnel, but never give a
reason as to why.

I was expecting some concerns about how it affects the houses (think millenium
tower in SF), but the closest they come is the lady that says they are
'sandwiched in', because there is an airport nearby and there is polution in
the air. No mention of how the tunnel is going to make those things worse.

~~~
mattlondon
> The article seems somewhat tabloidy.

Yep the publication is a free newspaper given out on London (and maybe
elsewhere?) public transport. All the stories are super-short and can be read
very quickly between stations.

~~~
mothsonasloth
The metro is freely distributed across the whole of the UK.

If you're bored on the bus or train it's great for reading.

------
denkmoon
Not in my backyard he won't!

